# Capt. Nathan's Port Mansfield Winter Trophy Trout 2020/21 Open Dates



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

With June starting off hotter than normal, the cool front this morning has me thinking about some Port Mansfield Winter Trophy Trout.

After pouring through log books and solunar tables I have compiled a list of dates. Here is what we have left available and a run down of how we fish down south.

Wade fishing artificial, 3 day minimum, but book as many as you want. Catch and release on all trout and reds. Half down required to save your date. These will be first come first serve, when we are notified that the deposit is being sent, we will lock down the date.

$650 per day for 1-3 people
$750 per day for 4 people
$850 per day for 5 people

open dates:
Dec: 2-11, 15-23. new moon 14th, full moon 29th
Jan: 1-10, 14-19, 23-27. new moon 12th, full moon 28th
Feb: 2-4, 14-17, 25-27, new moon 11th, full moon 27th
March: 6-12, new moon 13th

Thank yâ€™all, and I hope to get the chance to hunt some trophies with yâ€™all this coming winter.

Capt. Nathan Beabout
Cell(210)452-9680
nmsportsmansadventures.com

Here is some action from the past couple seasons!


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

******UPDATED AVAILABLE DATES**********
Dec; 2-11, 15-23
Jan; 1-10, 14-19, 23-27
Feb; 15-17, 25-27
March; 6-9


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

******UPDATED AVAILABLE DATES**********
Dec; 2-11, 15-23
Jan. 1-10, 17-27
Feb. 15-17, 25-27
March. 6-9


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

********Updated Available Dates 10/8/20********
Dec 2-11, 15-23
Jan 1-3, 17-27, 30-Feb 1
Feb 25-27
March 6-9


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

********Updated Available Dates 11/16/20********
Dec 6-8, 15-23
Jan 1-3, 17-27, 30-Feb 1
Feb 25-27
March 6-9


----------

